
Ethos’ Deeply Integrated Distributed Types [pdf] - luu
http://www.ethos-os.org/~solworth/petullo14ethosTypes-20140518.pdf
======
oboioboi
Etho's Deeply Integrated Distributed Types?

~~~
minot
> Ethos is first of all about programming, the central phenomenon of computer
> science.

> Ethos is

Ethos is the name. Not Etho. So technically, it should be Ethos's

~~~
mkehrt
"s'" is acceptable as a possessive form of a noun ending in "s".

